# Female obliquiden to young?



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone had a 2 in. female zebra obliquiden breed? she is in a 75 gal. with bigger male.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got one holding now that's around 2 inches, also in a 75.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

can you tell me your p h ect.


----------



## ophelia (May 29, 2006)

Hope she is not the only female. Those males! LOL


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

They kinda just ignore each other? No sparks are flying so i moved her for a while.


----------

